# Best overall book on Kingdom of GOD?



## thistle93 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi! Which book or couple of books would you recommend most on the subject of the KINGDOM OF GOD? Thank you! 

For His Glory- 
Matthew


----------



## thistle93 (Jun 6, 2019)

My views are closest to amillennial and would desire mostly authors with that view of the Kingdom of GOD but I would be open to reading other views, with exception to dispensational.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 6, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2V_fvlpRxj7Anu05knP7lZ


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 6, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Coming-Kingdom-Herman-N-Ridderbos/dp/0875524087
http://reformationalpublishingproject.com/pdf_books/Scanned_Books_PDF/TheComingOfTheKingdomI.pdf

I read Ridderbos in seminary, and I found it a very demanding read. However, I don't know (and it might just show my ignorance) if there has been a book written since that does a more thorough job of synthesizing a massive amount of NT data.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jun 6, 2019)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I read Ridderbos in seminary, and I found it a very demanding read. However, I don't know (and it might just show my ignorance) if there has been a book written since that does a more thorough job of synthesizing a massive amount of NT data.


I would say the exact same thing, word for word.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jun 7, 2019)

Mark Hettler said:


> I would say the exact same thing, word for word.



Same, but I probably would have mispelled a word or two.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 7, 2019)

Messiah the Prince by William Symington.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2019)

thistle93 said:


> Which book or couple of books would you recommend most on the subject of the KINGDOM OF GOD?


I have just started reading _Christ Triumphant: Biblical Perspectives on His Church and Kingdom_ by Raymond O. Zorn published by The Banner of Truth.

I haven't read enough to say very much but I like what I've read so far. If anyone here has read it and has thoughts about it, I'd be interested in hearing them.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 7, 2019)

Geerhardus Vos's short book, "The Teaching of Jesus Concerning the Kingdom of God and the Church" is very stimulating as well.

https://archive.org/details/theteachingofjes00vosuoft/page/n6

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2019)

Graeme Goldsworthy, _The Goldsworthy Trilogy _(Gospel and Kingdom)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 7, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have just started reading _Christ Triumphant: Biblical Perspectives on His Church and Kingdom_ by Raymond O. Zorn published by The Banner of Truth.
> 
> I haven't read enough to say very much but I like what I've read so far. If anyone here has read it and has thoughts about it, I'd be interested in hearing them.


I would be interested in anyones thoughts too.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 12, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I have just started reading _Christ Triumphant: Biblical Perspectives on His Church and Kingdom_ by Raymond O. Zorn published by The Banner of Truth.
> 
> I haven't read enough to say very much but I like what I've read so far.


I did some Internet research and based on what I have found I decided to get it. It seems he drinks deeply from Ridderbos and Vos, and even edited Ridderbos' work on the kingdom.

He was even a pastor of my church in New Zealand back in the 1950's.

Christopher, when you have finished the book I would be interested in your comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

